# Giant snake found



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Titanaboa was a behemoth that stretched 42 to 45 feet long, reaching more than 2,500 pounds. Scientists recently found fossils that proves it's existence.










http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090204/ap_on_sc/sci_monster_snake_6


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I used to catch snakes and bring them home when I was a kid. I think my mom would have had an objection to something this size.

Of course, with a snake this size, I might not have made it home:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is the thing in my nightmares. I hate snakes.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They say it could eat a cow.


----------



## mattjfishman (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that article.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like snakes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I like snakes.


I'm with you on that, Sickie. I think they're beautiful animals.


----------

